
TouchOne Keyboard Officially Released on the Play Store - sahil885
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.infiniti.touchone.touchone
======
TheFishyOne
I have a Moto 360, which is quite well known for the "Flat Tire" display
driver issue that means you don't get a fully circular display. Has anyone
installed this onto a Moto 360, and if so does the flat tire hide the bottom
section of the keyboard?

I don't particularly want to drop money on the off chance that this is
actually incompatible with my device.

